# FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 source?



## nanotek (Jan 3, 2014)

I can't seem to find it.


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD hostname 9.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Jun 12 02:52:29 UTC 2012     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

# ezjail-admin install -sp
Your system is 9.0-RELEASE-p3. Normally FTP-servers don't provide non-RELEASE-builds.
Querying your ftp-server... The ftp server you specified (ftp.freebsd.org) seems to provide the following builds:
total 16
drwxrwxr-x  2 1006  1006  512 Jan  1 15:34 10.0-RC4
lrwxr-xr-x  1 1006  1006   14 Feb 12  2013 8.3-RELEASE -> ../8.3-RELEASE
lrwxr-xr-x  1 1006  1006   14 Oct  2 16:13 8.4-RELEASE -> ../8.4-RELEASE
drwxrwxr-x  2 1006  1006  512 May 22  2013 9.1-RELEASE
drwxrwxr-x  2 1006  1006  512 Sep 27 16:35 9.2-RELEASE
drwxrwxr-x  6 1006  1006  512 Sep 13 16:35 ISO-IMAGES
Release to fetch [ 9.0-RELEASE-p3 ]:
fetch: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/9.0-RELEASE-p3/base.txz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
fetch: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshot/amd64/amd64/9.0-RELEASE-p3/base.txz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
fetch: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/amd64/amd64/9.0-RELEASE-p3/base.txz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
fetch: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/releases/amd64/amd64/9.0-RELEASE-p3/base.txz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
fetch: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/snapshots/amd64/amd64/9.0-RELEASE-p3/base.txz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
fetch: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/amd64/amd64/9.0-RELEASE-p3/base.txz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)

Could not fetch base from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org.
  Maybe your release (9.0-RELEASE-p3) is specified incorrectly or the host ftp.freebsd.org does not provide that release build.
  Use the -r option to specify an existing release or the -h option to specify an alternative ftp server.
```

Where can I point ezjail to download the source?


----------



## trh411 (Jan 3, 2014)

You can get the 9.0-RELEASE to install at ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/ISO-IMAGES/9.0/. Then use freebsd-update to patch it to the latest level for that release.


----------



## nanotek (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks, @trh411. But I think I need a .txz file for `ezjail-admin install.` I don't think it can use the FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso file to build the base jail. Do you know?


----------



## trh411 (Jan 3, 2014)

Sorry, I wasn't thinking of the jail aspect. I've not worked with jails, so I can't answer your question definitively. You could always download the *disc1.iso, mount it and see if it has what you need.


----------



## nanotek (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't think that will work either. I think I am forced to install 8.4-RELEASE in the jail. Thanks though.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 3, 2014)

Normally the -p3 should be stripped and it will install the actual release.  9.0 is no longer supported so you'll have to use a supported version to do so.


----------



## nanotek (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you know if I can install 9.2-RELEASE into the jail when the host is running 9.0?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 4, 2014)

No.  The kernel must be newer than userland.  It would have to be the other way around, as in a 9.2 host with 9.0 jails.


----------



## nanotek (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks, @junovitch. Do you know where I can download the *.txz files for FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE? Or would it be better to just install 8.4 into my jails on this VPS?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, the first few search result_s_ on Google for "old FreeBSD releases" are the archive site.  Everything is there.  http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/ 

But seriously, don't use software with known vulnerabilities.  Update the host.  You won't get much help if you have problems that have likely been fixed for years asking questions about unsupported versions.  https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=40469


----------



## nanotek (Jan 5, 2014)

junovitch said:
			
		

> Well, the first few search result on Google for "old FreeBSD releases" are the archive site.  Everything is there.  http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/



Thanks, @junovitch. What did you enter in the search engine to find that? I spent a good deal of time trying to locate it. I use duckduckgo.com, I think it is not as comprehensive as Google but I no longer use the latter.



> But seriously, don't use software with known vulnerabilities.  Update the host.  You won't get much help if you have problems that have likely been fixed for years asking questions about unsupported versions.  https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=40469



I just upgraded the VPS to 9.2-RELEASE. I was hoping to wait for FreeBSD 10, but I would be waiting for a while, I think.


----------



## fonz (Jan 5, 2014)

nanotek said:
			
		

> junovitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's in his post. Even in the above quote   



			
				nanotek said:
			
		

> I was hoping to wait for FreeBSD 10, but I would be waiting for a while, I think.


FWIW: RC4 is out, so it shouldn't be much longer.


----------



## nanotek (Jan 6, 2014)

fonz said:
			
		

> nanotek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really need to stop posting when inebriated!



			
				fonz said:
			
		

> nanotek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great news! Hopefully, sooner than we all think


----------

